# A Tiny I'm working on.



## doc1955 (Jan 2, 2012)

Here is a pic of some parts of the latest build I'm doing. It is a couple of Putputmans Tiny finally getting around to it. Been wanting to build one since I seen it posted here.
Thanks Putputmann!


----------



## ShedBoy (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice start you have got there. I don't think that cam in the background will suit :big:
Brock


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 2, 2012)

ShedBoy  said:
			
		

> Nice start you have got there. I don't think that cam in the background will suit :big:
> Brock



Hahaha probably not. I need to stop and clean up my mess on my bench one of these days. But I do know where everything is at :big:
 here is a shot of my mess.






waiting for the dykem to dry.


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ok dykem dried scribed out cuts band sawed and now back to the lathe for awhile.
I'll get to cleaning my bench up really well maybe after this build. I have 14 days to get these or at least 1 together and running (for my father-in-laws birthday)


----------



## AussieJimG (Jan 2, 2012)

Funny thing - my benches get like that. I have lots of bench but always seem to be working in something the size of an A4 sheet of paper. ???

So you have 14 days to finish the Tiny. It took me much longer to come to a grinding halt so I will follow your thread with interest. I do intend to get back to the Tiny now that I have seen the great postings by putputman and gbritnell. But gotta finish the current engine first.

Go to it

Jim


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks Jim
I would like to get it done in time for his birthday not saying I will but I'll give it a try.
I need to purchase another ignition system for it and I'm debating myself on useing o rings or cast iron rings right now I'm leaning to cast iron rings i have never tried o-rings and I have always had good luck with making cast iron rings. I also have some engines I've built with aluminum valve seats and they seem to be holding up real well so I may make the head out of 7075 -t6 aluminum instead of brass.
Still working the cranks just took a little break I should have them done before supper I hope.


----------



## GailInNM (Jan 2, 2012)

Great going, Doc.

"Tiny" has to be the most fun engine I have ever built. Of course I say that about every engine when it is completed, but this time I really mean it.  I have built 9 of them now, all in hit-n-miss configuration and air cooled.
Except for two of them they are all going to power projects that are are either planned or under way.

I had not run any of them since early November, so seeing your post I put 5ml of fuel in one that was mounted and away it went. Should run for about an hour and a half. Makes good background music while I am wsorking in the shop.

I started out with an O-ring on the piston but after trying several things I ended up with a lapped cast iron piston in a cast iron cylinder. The O-ring version ran hot with all the configurations I tried. Current version running in H-N-M mode it is hard to tell that it is much above room temperature. 

Gail in NM


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for the info Gail!
Well it's super time done for tonight and tomorrow Christmas vacation is over so back to my real job.
 Cranks are done except a little more deburing.


----------



## AussieJimG (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorry Gail, I forgot about the superb work you did including the H&M. That thread is really so inspiring; I have downloaded it all but have not yet finished indexing it. And maybe I need to put more detail in my index.

BTW does anybody know how to concatenate the downloads into a single session?

Jim


----------



## kcmillin (Jan 2, 2012)

Great job on the Tiny so far Doc!

I too am very partial to this engine, although I don't posses a stockpile  I would like to build another one, or two. Gails "Hit and Miss" version is really neat, and its so darn........well.......Tiny, you cant help but want more.

Kel


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 3, 2012)

Got the crank bushings done and a good start on the c rods. Tonight I laid out the gears in cad and created a cad model of a single point tool I'll attempt to make a single point tool out of some tool steel and heat treat for the 48p gears. So far so good but I will have to pick up the pace.


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 6, 2012)

Just a quick note and pic so far so good just finished heads valves need keepers and grooves for keeper I'll need a little collet sleeve next on the agenda. Still need to get gear cutter made I have a drawing for it completed it should be a simple make.


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 6, 2012)

Keepers made. (only lost one in the chip pan) :big:





Now to get the valves totally complete and round up some springs and put them together.


----------



## maverick (Jan 6, 2012)

WOW - Talk about perspective. Good job just keeping track of most of them.
 Great looking build too.

 Regards,
 Maverick


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks Maverick
After the loss of the first one in the chip pan some where I put a pin in the tail stock and extended it into the center of the part as a part catcher.


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 7, 2012)

Found some springs I think will work the intake may be a little heavy may have to either find smaller or remove a couple loops.


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 8, 2012)

Ok one small single point gear cutter made will try and get it heat treated this week.
I started with a 1/4 square piece of A-2. Here are a couple pics.


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 9, 2012)

Still have a few pieces to model up but model getting close to complete. 

View attachment Tiny.pdf


----------



## GailInNM (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks nice, Doc.
Do I see a H-N-M governor hidden in there? ;D
Gail in NM


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 9, 2012)

Yes they will be H-N-M engines I have the brackets modeled up only parts I gave left to model are the valves, spark plug and springs.
Lots of parts to make in the shop. I'll finish roughing out the fly wheels tomorrow and get started on the piston rings. I've never made piston rings this small the smallest I've made was .500 plus this will be the smallest spark plug I've made. There will be a few firsts for me in this engine smallest gov also and smallest carb setup too but so far it has been a fun build.


----------



## willburrrr2003 (Jan 10, 2012)

Some fine machining there!! Inspirational to those of us just starting out :bow:

Regards,

  Will R.


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Will R.

Well my gear cutter was heat treated today after heat treat it checked out at 62Rc so should be ready for some action.











Oh by the way here is what my wife got me for Christmas so far I like it!


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 12, 2012)

Well I had time in the shop and started on the gears mounted the cutter in an arbor I had made a long time back just for cutting small gears. I usually make my gear cutters out of 1/4 square tool steel so if I want a different DP I just need to put the correct cutter in the arbor and go. This set up has served me well for a long time now.
























I don't think I'm going to make it by my father-in-laws birthday lots of stuff still to do.


----------



## AussieJimG (Jan 12, 2012)

It will be worth waiting for Doc, just give him a link to this thread as a taster. If it gives him as much pleasure as it is giving me, you will be home and hosed.

Jim


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks Jim
 He doesn't have a computer or inter-net.
 I had a hard time getting him to carry a cell phone :big:
But now that I convinced him to use his cell phone, he carries it all the time now.


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 15, 2012)

Well today is my father-in-laws 89th birthday.
I'm far from being completed on the engine I was so hoping to give him. I did get some pieces done today. I got the governor brackets ready to mount into the flywheels got the flywheel clamps turned up and the cam folllower done and the rocker arm done but much left to do.


----------



## AussieJimG (Jan 15, 2012)

Those parts look pretty good. How about a quick lash-up to get him excited about it.

Jim


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks Jim
He still doesn't know I'm building him another engine but I suspect he knows something is up :big:
I'm getting anxious myself. I spent the evening tapping 0-80 unc holes in the flywheels 24 holes weeuuu glad that's done.


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 21, 2012)

Well I'm making progress sloow but sure. Working on the govonor parts today got the weight brackets done and mounted on fly wheel next the arms and spool.


----------



## AussieJimG (Jan 21, 2012)

It's looking good Doc, those small parts are quite a challenge (or at least they will be for me when I get back to the Tiny).

Jim


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 21, 2012)

Yes they are tough for me the old eyes aren't what they use to be. ;D

Well got the arms done tomorrow the weights.












View attachment gov.weight.jpg


----------



## AussieJimG (Jan 21, 2012)

They look good even at that magnification. Well done Doc, this is going to be really spectacular.

Jim


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks Jim
 Well did not get a whole lot done today got side tracked and had to start doing my taxes. 
Anyway I did get the weights themselves done but not the spring tension adjusting shafts that fit in them to allow you to have some adjustment on spring tension. I'll get them tomorrow the plan now is for a Fathers day gift so I have plenty of time (knock on wood) :big:


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 22, 2012)

Here is what it will hopefully look like when governor is completed.


----------



## rudydubya (Jan 23, 2012)

Following along with interest, Doc. Nice work. Nice close-up photography.

Rudy


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks Rudy
I'm not too good with the camera if a picture turns out it's pure luck on my part.
Not much getting done today in the shop I'm not feeling to well even took a sick day from work. 
  It sucks being sick you want to go out to the shop but just don't have any energy and running a temp doesn't help.


----------



## rake60 (Jan 23, 2012)

Amazing work on such a small scale Doc! :bow:

Now I'm wondering.... OK, it will be in a different thread.

Rick


----------



## kcmillin (Jan 23, 2012)

Those governor parts look great Doc! It is nice to see another Hit&Miss version getting built. 

Hope you feel better Doc, looks like we are in for some more nice days, that should help. 

Kel


----------



## GailInNM (Jan 23, 2012)

I like the adjustable governor Doc.
Well, I like the whole thing, but I really like the governor.
Gail in NM


----------



## Kaleb (Jan 23, 2012)

I had been thinking of building a 2-stroke (throttle governed) version of the Tiny someday.


----------



## gbritnell (Jan 23, 2012)

Great work on the governor. The big ones are hard enough to adjust, I can't imagine trying it on a 'Tiny'. 
gbritnell


----------



## AussieJimG (Jan 23, 2012)

That sounds like another interesting variation on the basic theme, I wonder how many more will emerge.

How will you do it Kaleb? Use the underside of the piston like Jan Ridders' Debbie? Or have you some cunning plan?

Jim


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys I'm still feeling under the weather but better than yesterday so I'm on the mend. I hate being sick and not feeling up to going out in the shop. 
 I did do a little modeling in cad but even that was a chore and my head started pounding after a short while. Maybe tomorrow I can resume things in the shop.
 I did order a CDI ignition the one going to my father-in-law will have a dedicated system the other I'll just make some plug ins for my ignition box and it showed up yesterday that was fast. They must have sent it the day I ordered it I am impressed with the place and here is a little plug for them.

Order here CDI (capacitor Discharge Ignition)


----------



## AussieJimG (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes, they are good. That's where I buy mine and they are prompt delivering to Australia. Pity they have to use UPS at exorbitant shipping rates.

Jim


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 25, 2012)

Well back in the shop feeling better but still not up to normal. Anyway did get the pins for the spring adjustment done.


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 25, 2012)

Ok governor spool leaver done. Things going pretty good knock on wood. :big:
Next the governor lock pin.


----------



## AussieJimG (Jan 25, 2012)

Brilliant! But I am not sure of the size of the coins. Could you send some please so I will be _really _impressed. :big:

Jim


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 25, 2012)

:big: :big:
It is a US dime aprox .700 inch in dia. :big:
I'd send it to you but its the last dime I have don't ya know! :big: :big:
 Well it's supper time until tomorrow I bid you a far well. :


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ok off to a good start this after noon. Milled out the gov latch pins and turned up the little drive pin for them and pressed pin in place .Now for the little mount for them.


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 26, 2012)

Well it that time again, time to have supper and contemplate my next move.
Here is a shot of the gov parts laid in place start mounting to frame tomorrow.


----------



## AussieJimG (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes, ok, I must admit it: I am impressed. That is going to be one superb little engine.

Jim


----------



## kustomkb (Jan 26, 2012)

Beauty parts Doc!

That's going to be a great set-up.


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks Jim and Kevin.

Im just setting here contemplating on the finish for the motors.
Just leave the machining marks, grit blast for a satin finish, polish tool marks out or a little paint.
Maybe anodize the frame I don't know. This has been a challenge for me to be able to see and machine these little parts but I must say it has been a fun build so far (but any build is enjoyable it seems). 
 I think I'm at a point I need to decide at the type of finished look to go for so I can start putting things in place.


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 28, 2012)

Well got a little done today looks Like all that is left to do is the push rod and carb. and the spark plugs. Getting close to first run. Didn't get much time in the shop the last couple days hope to get a few hours to sneak off to the shop tomorrow.


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 29, 2012)

Well after playing with one of my engines I did get back on track and got the push rod ends and push rods done.
Now for the spark plug not sure how I'm going to address the ignition yet. I am thinking of adding another gear assembly and that way I can adjust the timing without messing with anything else.


----------



## AussieJimG (Jan 29, 2012)

They're looking good. And there's that dime again. 

Jim


----------



## lee9966 (Jan 29, 2012)

I drilled a hole in the cam gear for a tiny magnet and snuck a hall effect sensor on a slotted plate between the gear and the block. Very tight fit.

Pictures somewhere. I should hunt them down and start a thread with some of my "enhancements"

Lee


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 29, 2012)

AussieJimG  said:
			
		

> They're looking good. And there's that dime again.
> 
> Jim



 :big: :big: Thanks Jim!





			
				LeeScrounger  said:
			
		

> I drilled a hole in the cam gear for a tiny magnet and snuck a hall effect sensor on a slotted plate between the gear and the block. Very tight fit.
> 
> Pictures somewhere. I should hunt them down and start a thread with some of my "enhancements"
> 
> Lee


I was kind of going along that line but then I thought maybe add another gear the same size as the cam gear and make it in 2 parts where the gear teeth can be moved around the perimeter and a small pocket in frame body for the hall effect or a set of contacts running on it. Id be interested in how you did yours.


----------



## doc1955 (Feb 4, 2012)

Well haven't gotten to much done on my tinys (had paying jobs come my way) I did get the spark plugs done and they seem to work ok.
I finished up the jobs that came today and made a few bucks for maybe some more shop supplies.


----------



## doc1955 (Feb 4, 2012)

Some more pics of the tiny and the way she stands now. Now to get the fuel system in place getting close.


----------



## bronson (Feb 4, 2012)

The engine is really coming along nicely. Great work.


----------



## doc1955 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks Bronson.


----------



## AussieJimG (Feb 5, 2012)

It (they?) are looking good Doc, the governor weights are particularly nice.

I do hope that the spark plug is not too close to the rocker arm pillar. I did some tests on one of my heads and the spark jumped across even though I had modified the angle of the plug to increase the gap. When I get back to it I intend to use either the angled plug version or to redesign it so the plug comes in on a radius. Alternatively, it might work with a longer insulator.

Jim


----------



## doc1955 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info Jim I did install the plug in head and tested it it seemed to work ok. I know it was firing inside I rotated the crank until the exhaust valve was in the open position and put my ear up next to the port and I could hear it firing inside. Didn't see any arking anywhere on the out side. That doesn't mean it wont ark over after it is running and cylinder is under compression. I'll keep my fingers crossed and hope it will be ok. Today I had some more work (paying work) come my way so not sure when I'll get back to it. 
Thanks for the comments Jim the governor was laid out in cad matter fact I have the whole engine modeled up in cad, before I started the governor assembly. I need to order some lighter springs I know the ones (the lightest I have) I have in the assembly are to heavy.


----------



## doc1955 (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok back to my tinys I was side tracked with some paying jobs and then with play with my NC machine checking some programs. Here is what I came up with for an adjustable timing ignition. Should be able to loosen the 3 screws and adjust the gear ring to move the magnet to where it needs to be. Now to get started on it.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISl7ppHd3Zs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISl7ppHd3Zs[/ame]


----------



## AussieJimG (Feb 19, 2012)

Doc, that animation is awesome. This site just gets better and better. The old-fashioned magazines just can't keep up. :bow: :bow:

Jim


----------



## doc1955 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Jim,
I've been a long time subscriber to the Home Shop Machinist mag and I have to agree this website rules!

Anyway I have the little unit done excpt for the magnet hole which I need to order some small magnets to finish. 
I've decided to make a small spark plug boot cap out of some Teflon to eliminate the possibility of cross arking to the rocker arm.


----------



## doc1955 (Feb 19, 2012)

And assembled.


----------



## doc1955 (Apr 10, 2012)

I need to get some drills ordered and get back on this and kick it in the butt and get them done. I have been busy doing other things and they have been neglected. I need to make the fuel mixer and wire up the ignition and give them a spin. 
  With golfing about to start been busy getting cart ready and hitting the driving range. :big:
 The 26th is the first mens night for the season at our local golf coarse it will feel good getting out on the coarse again.


----------



## AussieJimG (Apr 11, 2012)

Looks good Doc, I'm still watching and learning. When I get back to mine I should have all the clues. ;D

Jim


----------

